# Lake Isabella??



## Fish All I Can (Jul 18, 2010)

Alright me an my buds are plannin a couple a days fishing trip an we heard lake isabella was a great stocked lake. 

i check out the lakes site and it says its a members only lake but i look on other sites an some people say that its public so i was lookin for a straight answer


----------



## meatwad (Sep 29, 2004)

It is a public lake pay lake. You just need to buy a fishing ticket and start fishing. You can fish from shore or rent a rowboat.


----------



## machujanga (Sep 16, 2009)

I went a few weeks back. Horrible fishing. Hardly anyone was catching anything. Just saw a handful pull in small channels. Paid almost $10 for a 12 hour ticket and didn't catch a single cat. What are you fishing for?


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Lake Isabella is actually a Hamilton county park that sits right next to the little Miami river. It's open to the public and you have to pay a fee to fish the lake itself.


----------



## mhumpjr (Mar 4, 2010)

You might have to buy a five dollar sticker if there is a guy in the booth. I've heard that there are monster bass in that lake, because nobody fishes for them. I think you would have to get a boat and fish the far side where all the cover is.


----------



## warden (Jun 14, 2007)

You need a sticker for your car/truck, good for the year. Fishing is 10 or 12 dollars per day. Over 60 free!! ist ticket . Stocked weekly.


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

if you buy a $5.00 sticker for your car you can fill out the card they give you and send it in then they will send you 5 $1.00 coupons that you can use at any hamilton co park for anything like fishing tickets ..boat rental ..etc..so pretty much you get your $5.00 back just not in cash.


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

machujanga said:


> I went a few weeks back. Horrible fishing. Hardly anyone was catching anything. Just saw a handful pull in small channels. Paid almost $10 for a 12 hour ticket and didn't catch a single cat. What are you fishing for?


It's pretty much cat fishing lake. Guys say that they have caught crappies, some bass, but I have no idea where on that lake. I have gone there 2 times, did not do well at all.


----------



## slowroller (Jun 30, 2009)

I would not recommend lake isabella. The fishing is poor at best. There are much better places to fish in the area, including the little miami river which runs on the northern property line of that park. Just my thoughts. Though there was a newspaper article not long ago where a gentleman pulled a 90 lb.?? blue from that lake. I've fished there for years and would have to fish there for 10 more to pull, collectively, 90 lbs of fish from that lake. Just my thoughts, though. It is, however, a nice park.


----------



## Catfish John (May 10, 2004)

ok guys.. isabella isnt a bad lake.. ive fished it alot due to kids and alot of family members fishing with us.. heres some pics of catchs... LMB was on goldfish


----------



## roodavis (May 29, 2011)

There are actually two Lake Isabella's in Ohio. The one east of Columbus is a family owned private lake, no license needed, but you do need to be a member of their club.

The other is in the Greater Cincinnati area and is a Hamilton County Park. You will need to purchase a Motor Vehicle Pass ($3 daily or $10 annual) and fishing ticket. The annual MVP is good for all Hamilton County Parks and includes discount coupons worth more than the $10 pass.

For whatever reason I am not allowed to post links on my first post, but both lakes have more information on their respective websites, lake-isabella dot org for the Columbus lake and Hamilton County Parks for the Cincinnati lake.

Hope this helps.

Good luck and have some fun.


----------

